
My Startup Was Failing Because I Was Solving a Problem That No One Would Pay For - danaseverson
https://startupsanonymous.com/story/my-startup-was-failing-because-i-was-solving-a-big-problem-that-no-one-would-pay-for/
======
bruceb
When I talk to people thinking of working on their startup or small business I
often tell them to take two days to concentrate on exactly how they will make
money and to write down the reasons why they will not make money.

Often people don't actually know the details of how companies make money on
the internet. With out being too negative you are a better friend or
acquaintance if you say to people that their idea and enthusiasm is good but
it is unlikely to make money and could cost the would be entrepreneur lots of
money. But again say it nicely not in an all knowing prick way!

------
MrZongle2
Serious question: if your potential customers don't feel that your solution
isn't worth paying for, how great of a "problem" do they really have?

I have an excellent solution to extract cats who have become wedged into
fishbowls. Haven't made a dime on it yet.

Whose fault is it if I go deep into debt trying to sell it?

